# Special Request, Location in profile?



## Jim

I don't ask for anything here, just a little participation here and there. :lol: 

I do have one small request. Can you please add your location in your profile? At a minimum the State, town or county in addition would be huge. This is not mandatory, but it is cool to get an idea where you folks are from. 

And for those paranoid about people finding you? Cant happen! Trust me, IT security is my field. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I found me! :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

I may not want to know where I am at. lol


----------



## Keystone

Sure does help with "where do I" questions...


----------



## lovedr79

It is good to have it. Especially if someone needs help.


----------



## bobberboy

Jim,
Wasn't there a map link at some point where members could also add their location to a US map?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am no longer going to answer questions UNLESS the member complies 

I urge others to do the same


----------



## bcbouy

bobberboy said:


> Jim,
> Wasn't there a map link at some point where members could also add their location to a US map?


some of us don't live in the us.


----------



## Captain Ahab

It was a world map


----------



## Johnny

I started adding this the other day to the new guys posts. . . .
maybe everyone could make a sticky on their computer and 
copy n paste in their response and modify it to suit the situation. 



> *:WELCOME: to Tin Boats.
> Please complete your profile when you have time.
> Knowing what part of the country you hail from helps us
> to give you more accurate information.*


Maybe we all need to be a bit more proactive in the organization.
Like KeyStone said - - - Sure does help with "where do I" questions...




.


----------



## bobberboy

bcbouy said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> Wasn't there a map link at some point where members could also add their location to a US map?
> 
> 
> 
> some of us don't live in the us.
Click to expand...


Now that you mention it some of us don't live in North America. If I recall I've seen entries from Australia and maybe GB. All the more reason to add your location so we know who we're talking to.


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I am no longer going to answer questions UNLESS the member complies
> 
> I urge others to do the same


In protest of Acrab I will gladly answer members questions who do not include their location in their profiles.


----------



## Jim

bobberboy said:


> Jim,
> Wasn't there a map link at some point where members could also add their location to a US map?



Yes there was, but we could not control it as it was "public" and sure enough spammers started adding locations and unacceptable stuff to it so I squashed it.


----------



## Downunder

I am from south eastern Australia and always find it interesting to know where others come from. You don't have to be really specific or exact. Using Google we are now able to look really closely at the seas, lakes and river that others fish. I have exchanged addresses with mates on an archery website from all over the world which allows us to see where each other live. Quite fascinating.
And of course if any of you ever travel to Australia you have a contact to give you advice.


----------



## huntinfool

I think mine is already there, but if not, can you guide me to the right spot if I'm using my phone and Tapatalk?


----------



## Keystone

huntinfool said:


> I think mine is already there, but if not, can you guide me to the right spot if I'm using my phone and Tapatalk?



Says you live in Katy, TX


----------



## huntinfool

That is correct. I thought I had set mine up. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Ahab

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Skiffing

huntinfool said:


> That is correct. I thought I had set mine up. Thanks.



Don't forget the way home now....


----------



## huntinfool

Skiffing said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. I thought I had set mine up. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the way home now....
Click to expand...

Which way is that?


----------



## Skiffing

Obviously..... where your boat is.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I, too, find it fascinating that fellows have helped me from all different locations, and in ways I never thought. 8) The climate is a big factor in how to and what not to, on many things, as well as resources for materials and/or parts. Thanks!  
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Jim

To be clear, adding your location is 100% optional.

Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab

If u fail to add anything we will poke you with a pointy stick!!!!


----------



## jethro

Why can't it be mandatory to put Country and State/Territory in the sign up info? It should be.


----------



## Captain Ahab

jethro said:


> Why can't it be mandatory to put Country and State/Territory in the sign up info? It should be.


Because this is a laid back friendly Web site. Kinda do what you want so long as it does not harm or offend anyone[emoji3] 

But........ if you want help it is highly suggested


----------



## ezbite

5 miles from mosquito lake in OHIO =D>


----------

